# Kill Team (Xbox Live)



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Downloaded Kill Team last night till 1AM.:biggrin:

Definitely worth the $10. 

What does everyone think?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I had a quick play on the demo just an hour ago, seems very good if a little frustrating playing 1 player (I'm new to Xbox live, still not 100% sure what I'm doing)


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd have no idea what I was doing as the most recent console I've owned was the SNES.


----------



## Lord Pestilice (Jan 21, 2008)

It is fun and worth the $10. THe only issue I see is a bug where melee characters sometimes get frozen to a degree where they can move but not attack. Allows the enemy to quickly close in on you and finish you. 
My WTF moment was when I used the Techmarine and started shooting the meltagun. It sounds like a hair dryer on high power.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

DavC8855 said:


> What does everyone think?


I think they should release it for PC


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> I think they should release it for PC


this

10 characters


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

A great warmup for the new spacemarine game due out sept. Well worth the money. The game engine appears to be the Lego starwars type engine with dawn of war models not complaning though i'm really enjoying it.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds like I will have to get my X-Box hooked up the net after I get home from vacation.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I dont understand why it wasn't released for PC, wont the PC gamer market be way bigger than the console one combined?


----------



## DarkGodYawgmoth (Jun 12, 2010)

Definitely worth the cash. I bought it early yesterday morning and almost have all the achievements. It's not FANTASTIC but well worth 10$ and a good warmup for Space marine. So basically I agree with everyone else in their reviews. XD


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I dont understand why it wasn't released for PC, wont the PC gamer market be way bigger than the console one combined?


Probably because they fear they'll loose money with people cracking and torrenting the file for free on PC rather then having to pay for it and link it to an account through console.

But yeah, its really stupid its not on PC when the PC game market is bigger, and it unlocks a weapon for the Space Marine game thats comming out on PC.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Probably because they fear they'll loose money with people cracking and torrenting the file for free on PC rather then having to pay for it and link it to an account through console.
> 
> But yeah, its really stupid its not on PC when the PC game market is bigger, and it unlocks a weapon for the Space Marine game thats comming out on PC.


More than likely they are simply being lazy with development, they probably designed the controls around a gamepad and CBA to properly port it across to mouse and keyboard aswell as port the game itself so that it's playable on PC hardware. I'm sure alot of PC gamers (myself included) would be more than happy to shell out £5-6 (about $10) for the game that could easily be placed on steam.


----------



## tau112 (Jun 30, 2010)

I agree with OpTi.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Why is it not on the PS3 or am I just missing something?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

humakt said:


> Why is it not on the PS3 or am I just missing something?


The latter. It gets released on the PSN in the summer


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Love the game. I even got my girlfriend playing co op with me. But she kept hogging the sternguard so didn't manage to play as it :-(

Great game though.


----------



## Schizofen (Mar 11, 2009)

The PC games market is actually tiny compared to the console market. It's just not worthwhile porting games like this.

Most people who enjoy arcade style games are going to own a console anyway, so your additional market from making a port is going to be PC gamers who like arcade games or 40K, have a PC gamepad and don't own an Xbox/PS3, which is going to be pretty negligible.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

The Plasma Cannon was awesome. Firing like a chain gun with no chance of overheating. Awesome.

Only complaint. The Plasma Pistol sucks. It takes two or three hits to kill a GROT with the thing. The Orks shootas do more damage to you, than your plasma pistol does to them. Seriously? WTF? Because of this, and the apparent lack of health to be found, I couldn't even get past the 2nd level as the Vanguard Vet. Probably going to have to try it as the Sternguard or Techmarine.

Cool thing about it? Beating a campaign level (most likely the first level) earns you a powersword for Space Marine.


----------



## R3con (Jan 5, 2009)

The lacking xbox live support is a glaring hole....co-op is a ton of fun but seriously who has split screen co-op only anymore?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Fucking awesome little game, throughly enjoying it to the max!!!


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

The best overall character is the Sternguard he can lay down a metric shit ton of fire power. The best weapon for him is the Plasma Cannon with Health +25% and Ranged Damage +25%. Tbo it is really funny that he can Rappid fire a Plasma cannon like that and not overheat. All in all i give this game a 9/10.:good::good:


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just recently picked up my 2nd 360 (only a 4gig version) and will wait to pick this up when I get my 250gig HDD for the system & a 1yr Live card.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

Guess I will have to wait for the PSN version of this. Seems like it's fairly fun and Arumichic is all about co-ops so I am sure I can talk her into getting this and playing.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't see why this is not on the PC. It would be worth buying.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

This game is SOOOOO worth the $10 (800 MS Points). Plays like Gauntlet in 40K ... I thoroughly enjoyed it. Playing co-op the most damaging thing I saw was when I had picked up triple shot and my buddy picked up rapid fire and he hit his special as the stern guard .... talk about massive fucking damage.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

OIIIIIIO said:


> This game is SOOOOO worth the $10 (800 MS Points). Plays like Gauntlet in 40K ... I thoroughly enjoyed it. Playing co-op the most damaging thing I saw was when I had picked up triple shot and my buddy picked up rapid fire and he hit his special as the stern guard .... talk about massive fucking damage.


Quad fire with the plasmacannon and special is even more insane. I ripped through six nobz and a dozen boyz like they were grots.


----------



## Seph (Jun 30, 2011)

Well seems like i will be purchasing this on LIVE as soon as i get the pennies.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Most effective weapon to take out the weapons on the warbosses titan, I found out, is the meltagun when your playing as the Techmarine. Sternguard with a plasmacannon helps too, when your playing co-op. +25% Extra health and ranged damage are probably the best things to take on the last level. 
Me and my friend taking those loadouts blew through that level. Took less than 30 minutes.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm surprised by the amount of positive reviews on this thread. It was definitely not worth $10, as there are plenty of other Xbox Live Arcade games that have: 1. Replayability; 2. Online Co Op; 3. More variety.

Hell, it even looks like it was using the same engine as DoW2, which makes it even stranger that it's not on the PC. IMHO, it's worth free at least, and a few dollars at most(for the Power Sword DLC).


----------

